# Competitions



## c.jacob (10 Jan 2006)

Feel free to brag if you got a medal.


----------



## midgetcop (10 Jan 2006)

In our first year as a brand new squadron, our drill team came in first place for Phase 1....I was the only cadet on the team (the rest NCOs). 

Those were the days...


----------



## condor888000 (10 Jan 2006)

PERT, 2001, Penhold. Everyone thought of us as the "jocks" and expected us to come loast in everything, inspections, best flight overall, and the drill competition. We wanted to change this, so every night leading up to the drill comp we doubled our practice time until we were as good as we were giong to get. Then we worked on our uniforms to get them to tip top shape. Finally the big day came, we went out and tried our best, we were sure we'd come in first. But on grad parade it was annouced that the winner of the competition was an ITL flight. But against all odds, we had come in second of I think it was 6 or 7 flights. And we came in second to the same ITL flight for best room inspection marks, and we came in second or so for best overall flight. 

Back in Ottawa, there are always a few odd sports comps between the sqn's. Volleyball, curling, bowling, used to have baseball, but thats gone now. We also have Olympiads, which is a big gathering of most of the units in Ottawa/Hull where we play random GLO's.


----------



## englishmuffin (10 Jan 2006)

Biathlon Nartionals in 2003 and 2005. I'm also going for this year.


----------



## NavalGent (10 Jan 2006)

Back when I was a cadet, my corps habitually won band and drill competitions at the area level, and often at provincials too. I can't remember what we won each year, but it was enough for me to lose track. We formed a biathlon team in my final year and we did fairly well in that. Ahh, the good ol' days.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (17 Jan 2006)

my corps placed second at the zone shooting competition, than we moved on to provincials and placed 15th


----------



## PViddy (17 Jan 2006)

Some of my unit's claims to fame.

Best P & D band in central region 2003, 2004 2nd in 2005.

Best P & D drum major in central region 2003-2005 

and the grand accomplishment... 75 new recruits this year! hah

cheers

PV


----------



## cadet-wright (17 Jan 2006)

Yeah, I'm on my rifle team at the moment and I've only been a cadet for three and a half months. I am only a level one and the rest of my team is an expert who almost got her distinguished and three distinguished marksmans. I feel so lowly, but I can't wait for the competition!


----------



## Blakey (18 Jan 2006)

Hope you don't mind that I voted (shooting), I haven't been in cadet for several years...ok, 18 years to be exact. But when I was in, shooting was the sport of choice for our corps. Went to the Provincials 4 times and Nationals 4 times, also went to Ottawa twice.


----------



## c.jacob (18 Jan 2006)

No problem


----------



## tabernac (20 Jan 2006)

Wilderness Challenge, held in Nothern Alberta (can't quite remember where exactly). My team had chosen the 25 mile course which stuck to roads for most parts, but with some bush-wacking. Might I say it was the most entertaining, challenging, yet fun experience in my cadet career.


----------



## q_1966 (25 Jan 2006)

You missed First Aid in the Polls by the way


----------



## p_imbeault (25 Jan 2006)

Cheeky Monkey,
Last year and I believe also this year Wilderness Challenge (in Alberta) was held in Grande Cache. Last year there was an wicked snow storm on the return trip and we were delayed for several hours between Hinton and Grande Cache. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Pea (25 Jan 2006)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Wilderness Challenge, held in Northern Alberta (can't quite remember where exactly). My team had chosen the 25 mile course which stuck to roads for most parts, but with some bush-wacking. Might I say it was the most entertaining, challenging, yet fun experience in my cadet career.



It is held near Grand Cache. (well it was the 3 years I took part) I am not 100% sure on these years, but they sound pretty accurate from what I can remember:

2000 - 25 mile course (1st complete team to cross finish line [all members intact still] )
2001 - 35 mile course (1st complete team to cross finish line [all members intact still] )
2002 - 15 mile course (My first year leading a team, was all green stars other than myself. Finished with all cadets intact  ;D, and a good time too!)

For anyone who hasn't heard of Wilderness Challenge, it is very common for members of the teams to drop out at the various checkpoints. So it is great when a team finishes with all its members intact.

I think Wilderness Challenge was one of my favourite events I took part in as a cadet. There's nothing like going away for a weekend and coming home sore as heck, but knowing you've completed a 35 mile course in two days, using your Map & compass skills.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (25 Jan 2006)

ACC regionals we came 3rd
Zone shoot came 2nd, provincials we came 4th (2005)
Biathalon this year...we'll see  ;D


----------



## DSM Wall (2 Feb 2006)

Papke said:
			
		

> You missed First Aid in the Polls by the way


No, if you check the top, with the poll results, you will find first aid listed around 2nd or 3rd from the bottom

         Cheers!


----------



## S.Stewart (3 Mar 2006)

cadet-wright said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm on my rifle team at the moment and I've only been a cadet for three and a half months. I am only a level one and the rest of my team is an expert who almost got her distinguished and three distinguished marksmans. I feel so lowly, but I can't wait for the competition!




You guys have had a pretty decent shooting team in the past. I was on it all through my time with that cadet corps. I also happened to be the top shot my last 3 years in that cadet corps. But if you talk to the officers the will all say "I cant shoot"...inside joke. I personally like the whole percentage thing, that used to earn you, your cross rifles instead of grouping, it just seems way too easy.


----------



## q_1966 (6 Mar 2006)

The stuff below other was added after my initial post


----------

